# Today North Korea now claims to have hydrogen bomb for long-range missile



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

On Fox News and CNN: North Korea claims to have developed hydrogen bomb for long-range missile

North Korea: Kim Jong Un observes missile-ready H-bomb - CNN
North Korea claims to have hydrogen bomb for long-range missile | Fox News

North Korea states: "the missile that flew over Japan was only a prelude to to an imminent strike on Guam"

To me this was the most concerning statement "
"The H-bomb, the explosive power of which is adjustable from tens kiloton to hundreds kiloton, is a multi-functional thermonuclear nuke with great destructive power which can be detonated even at high altitudes for super-powerful EMP (electromagnetic pulse) attack according to strategic goals," KCNA reported in English.

Its concerning to me because its much harder to get a nuke fired from one country, travel for many miles and to land on a specific target in another country and evade missile defenses then it is to have a nuke fired at sea from a sub and explode high up in the atmosphere. Doing this is (comparatively) relatively easy. Our missile defense system works by targeting a missile, detecting its velocity and trajectory and firing a "kill device" at it. Basically hitting a bullet with a bullet. It has too have enough time to detect and project that missiles trajectory though.

Kim has shown repeatedly to be testing firing nukes from subs. If he can successfully make a hydrogen bomb like he says and he can fire it from a sub off of the US coast, this is very bad news. A EMP strike would be tremendously more damaging and fatal to the whole US then just a localized nuke strike hit on land in a specific spot. If a hydrogen bomb was launched near the coast from a sub and purposely detonated in the air, no current missile defense system will prevent that as their is not enough time to track the nuke and get the "kill vehicle" fired to intercept.

Also, if hit with a nuke from an undisclosed location at sea, we wouldnt know who fired it. The blame could be placed on anyone. It would be much harder to place the blame. Was it a NK sub? Was it an Iranian sub and the NK provided the hydrogen bomb? Was it a group of people hired. At the very least, all of it would take a long time to figure out. Well, we would be figuring it out in a dark room over candle light.

Firing a nuke from sea gives more stealth and more deniability. Basically, it emboldens the leader of NK and other rouge states looking to inflict harm and "dine and dash" and then deny it. The NK statement shows they know this and this may be their goal (EMP strike). This is not good news.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think it is going to happen.

Pragmatic??? Believe it, . . . we sat on our collective duffs until the British attacked us, . . . 

We sat on our collective duffs until the Mexicans attacked us

We sat on our collective duffs until the Confederates attacked us

We sat on our collective duffs until the Maine was blown up in Havana

We sat on our collective duffs until the Lusitania was sunk

We sat on our collective duffs until the Arizona was sunk at Pearl Harbor

We sat on our collective duffs until the twin towers were taken down in NY

We are sitting on our collective duffs now, . . . and nobody is willing to just take this screwball world by it's collective duff, . . . bomb NK out of existence, . . . take Iran out, once and for all, . . . decimate Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Iraq, Pakistan and Afganistan as well as Syria back to little green lizards scurrying across the desert, . . . then pull out a sword in Times Square and ask "Anybody else?".

THEN, . . . give every stinking ******** 24 hours to either flip off the burka and welder's caps, . . . learn english, . . . recite the pledge of Allegiance, . . . stand for the Star Spangled Banner, . . . and become Americans, . . . or get the heck out.

Burn the computers housing EBT cards, . . . and take applications starting Oct. 1st, . . . for "assistance", . . . not subsistance. A "hand up", . . . not a hand out. Burn every university to the ground that has an active Antifa group, . . . put all the BLM folks on ships for Libya.

Anyone and everyone who cannot prove American citizenship, . . . back to the old country with you, . . . wherever that may be.

Cancel the 2017 NFL season, . . . and warn the NBA they could be next.

None of this will happen, . . . except we will be attacked by NK, . . . believe it, . . . then remember, . . . I told you so.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We need to tell his puppet masters that we will launch at NK, them the Russians, Iran anyone else we might not trust up on detection. If we go back 150 years so do they. Lets level the playing field.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The problem we face is China and Russia will only believe a verification after detonation, its then already to late......


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

If one paid attention to the news after NK lobbed a ICMB over another sovereign countries head (or ally Japan) they will have noticed how China and Russia did not condemn North Korea for firing a ICBM over another sovereign country

In fact, along with not condemning the launch, China said they "will not permit war on the Korean Peninsula". 
China Will Not Permit North Korea to Go to War: Xi Jinping | Time.com

Russia also did not condemn the launching of a ICBM over Japan. What they said was " focusing solely on pressuring North Korea to give up its missile program is "misguided and futile." and that they put "most of the blame on the United States" for the NK crises. Russia also stated: "The region's problems should only be settled through a direct dialogue of all the parties concerned without any preconditions. Provocations, pressure and militarist and insulting rhetoric are a dead-end road,"
http://www.newsweek.com/north-korea-and-us-are-brink-large-scale-conflict-putin-warns-658580

So basically, Russia is saying: continue doing what has not worked for the past 20 years and keep talking with NK. Basically, "kick the can down the road" All the while the NK makes videos of US citizens dieing in an atack, attacks our companies for making a movie about him, captures and tortures our citizens so they come back brain dead, threatens our allies and lobs ICBMs over our allies heads. Thats all. But just keep telling us to talk with NK right China and Russia?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@dwight55, the Confederates attacked you?
The Federalists won. Look around. See any remnants of the constitution or the constitutional republic? The North won. We all lost. Regardless of any hydrogen bomb from North Korea, the constitution has long been dead.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure lil kim will give or sell this new technology to Iran. Where it goes from there is anybodies guess.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> If one paid attention to the news after NK lobbed a ICMB over another sovereign countries head (or ally Japan) they will have noticed how China and Russia did not condemn North Korea for firing a ICBM over another sovereign country
> 
> In fact, along with not condemning the launch, China said they "will not permit war on the Korean Peninsula".
> China Will Not Permit North Korea to Go to War: Xi Jinping | Time.com
> ...


Russia and China are adding fuel to the fire. This is their biggest dream about to come true. To bring us to our knees. People say China won't do anything, we owe them to much money. That is BS. China doesn't give squat about money. THEY WANT US. They don't care really how they do it, Split us with Russia right at the Mississippi. We need to take our testes off the shelf and let the world know that we are back in command. Again give them 48 hours to muzzle the rabid dog. If they won't we will. China is behind all of this. As my sister in law who is from China says it is a big game to them. They are taught this in school to play behind the scene.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Gunn said:


> Russia and China are adding fuel to the fire. This is their biggest dream about to come true. To bring us to our knees. People say China won't do anything, we owe them to much money. That is BS. China doesn't give squat about money. THEY WANT US. They don't care really how they do it, Split us with Russia right at the Mississippi. We need to take our testes off the shelf and let the world know that we are back in command. Again give them 48 hours to muzzle the rabid dog. If they won't we will. China is behind all of this. As my sister in law who is from China says it is a big game to them. They are taught this in school to play behind the scene.


Oh, I agree with you 100% that China and Russia back North Korea 100%. Its evident in China and Russia's reactions, comments (or lack there of) and actions. It has been evident for many years now.

China and Russia want to see the US brought down a peg or two. These two countries want to rule the world and restore lost power. North Korea is China and Russia's way to lash out at the US verbally all the while looking like they are peacemakers and all they want is peace. Thats why they keep spouting "talk" to the US all the while funding money, resources, knowledge and promises to NK. A country can not claim it wants peace when it is funding/supporting a leadership that is brutal to its own people, tortures other countries citizens, attacks other countries companies, makes threats of killing millions of innocent people and who lobs ICBMs over other soverign countries. Well, you can make the claim of wanting peace China and Russia but we see your actions and what you really want.

China and Russia are enabling NK. China is like a passive aggressive person who is nice to your face then stabs you in the back when you are not looking. The same goes for Russia.

We need strong actions against China and Russia. That is the only way they will muzzle the rabid dog NK. Talks and threats against NK will not work. Not with China and Russia continuing to enable NK.

Right now it looks like we have lost our testicles to the whole world. Hence, other countries recent reactions to us and our statements and the pandemonium that is ensuing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Unsettling.
I don't have much more to add at this point.

Get your stuff squared away. Have a plan for your family. Pray.

EDIT: Nevermind, after seeing this, I have something to say:

Kim: "So, is this the end you put the popcorn in?"
Mr. Pale Hands: "Yes sir, right there."
Mr. Bad Haircut: "(mmm, I remember popcorn.)" *licks lips*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, it appears NK has tested another nuke.

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/latest-trump-speaks-abe-pressure-korea-49590378

ETA: Better link


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just found this posted on another board. I followed the link and thought I would pass it on.

Putin Orders Evacuation Of East Russian Residents To "Safe Zones" In Anticipation Of War With North Korea


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We tried to appease a crazy corporal once and we know how that ended. We have been appeasing this regime and kicking the can down the road for 30 years and everyone in the room knew where it was going to wind up. I don't want war, it will be catastrophic and likely change life as we know it, however, no one is asking me. Be prepared, dot your I's and cross your T's, for the storm approaches.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't get it. Bush was criticized for invading Iraq because of supposed weapons of mass destruction that were not there. If they were there, I dont think he would have gotten that criticism.

Today, in NK we have a leader who is brutal to its own people, tortures other countries citizens, attacks other countries companies stealing things from them, makes threats of killing millions of innocent people, who lobs ICBMs over other soverign countries, tests hydrogen bombs underground that causes large earthquakes for another soverign country and flat out says they have nuclear weapons and the goal of these nuclear weapons is an EMP strike against the US and a strike against other soverign countries (Guam, SK etc.) and we are just supposed to continue down the same road? 

More sanctions directed at NK when the general populace is already living in poverty and a NK government who is being propped up by Russia and China?
More talks when it has been going on for the past 20 - 30 years and look were we are today (NK successfully has a Hyrdogen bomb and threatens to use it on the US)?

What do you guys think? Pull a "Bush" and invade, convince Japan or SK to initiate an attack, sanction the hell out of China and Russia, send in a seal assassination team or continue down the road we keep going down with just sanctions and talks? 

By the way, we can not stop an EMP strike with out current technology if launched from a sub off our coast. An EMP strike will kill most of Americans compared to a regular Nuke strike. An EMP strike has a much higher chance of success. An EMP strike will affect you, no matter where you are living. No more securely thinking, well, I am not a nuke target site because I live out in the middle of nowhere. Or, I am not a nuke strike target because I do not live close to any military bases, large cities or important assess. An EMP strike (which was threatened) will negatively affect you, each of your family members, me and every other person living in this country. It will kill most of us, slowly.

I dont want war either but there are other options other then a large scale war. Or should we just continue to talk as China and Russia are suggesting?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

What would Obama do ? (Or one of the Clintons)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> I don't get it. Bush was criticized for invading Iraq because of supposed weapons of mass destruction that were not there. If they were there, I dont think he would have gotten that criticism.


Iraq proved they had WMD when Saddam gassed the Kurds.
Saddam never showed proof, as demanded by U.N. resolutions, that these weapons had been destroyed.
The NY Times revealed that 5,000 warheads and other bombs containing mustard and other nerve gasses were indeed found
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/14/world/middleeast/us-casualties-of-iraq-chemical-weapons.html

Were they "active"? No. Were they real, and viable, and capable of causing damage? Yes.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

I am glad Bush moved in on Iraq, with or without nuclear weapons. Look at the type of leader Sadaam was. 

We are looking at a worse situation than Saddam Husein in the current NK leader. What should be done?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> I don't get it. Bush was criticized for invading Iraq because of supposed weapons of mass destruction that were not there. If they were there, I dont think he would have gotten that criticism...


That whole "Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq" argument over why GWBush did what he did is a crap-load of media hype.

The truth of the matter is that Saddam Hussein was one nasty ass mentally ill muslime who was bad for the world. I'm glad the sick bastard is off the planet. Some people just need to get dead for the world to be a better place.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm copying this comment fron the bomb test post, it's apropos here:

China and Russia must be made to understand the Kim Jong Un is a threat to THEM also. Nobody wants a war on the peninsula. The refugees streaming over both borders would be epic. They (China and Russia) have the power to stop his provocations; his regime wouldn't last long without their support.

Kim knows we cannot threaten him with force. We could destroy him, no doubt. But it would result in millions of dead people, and the US an international pariah. The attack on N Korea must be economic, and we can't do it alone.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I am afraid that the two leaders loose, over the top talk will lead to a war. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-s-north-korea-standoff-miscommunication-biggest-threat-n791431


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> What would Obama do ? (Or one of the Clintons)


What they did, . . . sell uranium to the Russians, . . . take $500,000 for one speech, . . . and only God knows what they got from NK, . . . bet your sweet bippy there were monetary considerations to the Clintons and the Obamas to leave things as they were.

We'll never see those bank transactions, . . . but anyone who does not believe it needs to stand up, . . . get their heads out of the sand.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I am afraid that the two leaders loose, over the top talk will lead to a war. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/u-s-north-korea-standoff-miscommunication-biggest-threat-n791431


So what do you suggest?

NK has threatened to use an EMP on the US. We seem to be his main target.

https://www.wsj.com/article_email/n...en-bomb-1504394440-lMyQjAxMTI3MzA2MjgwMTI4Wj/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> So what do you suggest?
> 
> NK has threatened to use an EMP on the US. We seem to be his main target.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/article_email/n...en-bomb-1504394440-lMyQjAxMTI3MzA2MjgwMTI4Wj/


He probably wants us to surrender to NOKO to save at least one life here.

When Kim Love Dong hits us, the left will say we forced him into doing it,

just like the revisionist claim we forced the Japs into striking Pearl Harbor.

Why are people here so stupid not to see how NOKO has lied for 40 years

on complying with agreements for which they were well rewarded, never even slowed,

just like those muzslime bastards in iran.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Since the US can only control what we do . I suggest we stop replying to every comment / action the N. Koreans make. I sure do not thing vague threats have ever or will ever help in any situation . 

Let diplomats discuss , review the war plans , make it clear we will not start a war but will end it if needed. Should N. Korea attack then we should level their cities, ports, rail roads, roads. Some Dams but you have to be careful as destroying all of them at once would cause massive destruction from flooding in South Korea. If they use a EMP or Nuclear respond with Nuclear at least against their reactors . 

But this vague threats helps nothing and will result in miscalculation.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Since the US can only control what we do . I suggest we stop replying to every comment / action the N. Koreans make. I sure do not thing vague threats have ever or will ever help in any situation .
> 
> Let diplomats discuss , review the war plans , make it clear we will not start a war but will end it if needed. Should N. Korea attack then we should level their cities, ports, rail roads, roads. Some Dams but you have to be careful as destroying all of them at once would cause massive destruction from flooding in South Korea. If they use a EMP or Nuclear respond with Nuclear at least against their reactors .
> 
> But this vague threats helps nothing and will result in miscalculation.


Yes deeds not threats.

Use up ALL our old neutron bombs on the NK leadership and military . If there is any response to that make NK a permanent DMZ between SK and China.

If the nut job is found hiding under a rock nuke that too


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Should N. Korea attack then we should level their cities, ports, rail roads, roads. Some Dams but you have to be careful as destroying all of them at once would cause massive destruction from flooding in South Korea. If they use a EMP or Nuclear respond with Nuclear at least against their reactors .
> 
> But this vague threats helps nothing and will result in miscalculation.


Yeah, we should wait for the EMP. Not that it will affect us much or anything. After that taking out their reactors should be easy.

Recovering from an EMP shouldn't take us but an hour or so. Probably won't touch at all though.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

North Korea just fired another ballistic missile over Japan (a soverign county and US ally). 
South Korea: North Korea launched missile over Japan - CNNPolitics
North Korea fires missile from Pyongyang, US confirms | Fox News

North Korea launched this missile after threatening to "sink" Japan and reduce the US mainland into "ash and darkness".

I dont know about you guys but having a hostile nation say they are going to blow me up and sink my country (in this case island) and then making true on the threat to a large degree by firing a ballistic missile over my country is an act of war.

This is the second time NK fired over Japan. All NK received last time when they did this was a slap on the hand in the form of "watered down sanctions" to appease China and Russia.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And if Japan hits them, and as allies we defend Japan.....well....


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Japan will not hit them pre-emptively nor will we. North Korea knows this. Its why they keep firing and will do so. They know China and Russia back them. 

We backed/back down when NK makes verbal threats on blowing up our country
We backed/back down when NK makes videos about blowing up our cities, innocent people and our president
We backed/back down when NK captures and tortures our citizens and some come back brain dead
We backed/back down even though we know this ruler ship is cruel like Hitler having hundreds of thousands in terrible and horrific labor camps
We backed/back down when NK Cyber attacks our country and our companies (another threat that NK made true on following through on)
We backed/back down on the strongest sanctions possible because of our fear that Russian and China will veto the sanctions
We backed/back down when NK actually fired at our ally (Japan)

North Korea and the world have all seen us backing down, or at least be of no real threat many many times now regarding NK. These "empty" not really damaging threats and actions will embolden other hostile countries. 

North Korea and the world have seen we are a paper tiger in regards to NK. What are we going to do? 

Make another strongly worded tweat?
Make another verbal threat "that all options are on the table"?
Have South Korea do more "Live fire exercises" with no plan on using it pre-emptively (ohhh scary for NK)?
Fly our bombers near the border in retaliation when NK knows we wont do anything pre-emptively (ohhh scary for NK)?
Make more useless sanctions when Russia and China will continue to prop up and fund NK and will block/veto any stronger measures?

NK, China and Russia have us by the balls and these actions show it. We are not going to do anything of real threat to NK. The thing is, terrorists have made true on their promises to attack us (happened on Sept 11th) when no one thought it would happen. NK has made true on attacking us through Cyberwarefare. They threatened us first with that and they actually followed through, just like they said they would. NK has made true on attacking/firing at Japan after they made a threat against Japan. North Korea now has a history of making true on its threats. 

North Korea is making true with their threats on attacking us and our allies multiple times now. 
We are not making true on our threats

We ultimately did nothing of real threat to NK when it fired on Japan the first time after our empty threats. Nothing of real threat will happen this time as well. Our credibility will continue to be trashed, just like China, NK, Iran, Sryia and Russia want. 

This will scare/damage our allies believed commitment to them, help fracture our alliances, weaken our threats, weaken our statements and weaken our standing in the world. This is exactly what NK, China and Russia want. 

Japan will ultimately do nothing of real threat to NK and neither will we. Strongly worded tweets, slap on the wrist in the form of sanctions and empty public threats do not count.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> And if Japan hits them, and as allies we defend Japan.....well....


I think the Japanese only have defensive weapons. I think I remember the treaty they signed stated they could not have anything that could pose a threat.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@SanAntonioPrepper:

I can't " like" what you said, but I agree with you. The reason these little goat fondling nations feel they can attack us because we keep turning the other cheek. We appear weak, and as a nation I fear that we are.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

War is coming. Like it or not, ready or not, it's coming.


----------

